# اسباب انحراف السيارة



## رفعت سلطان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسباب التى تؤدى الى انحراف السيارة
تنحرف بعض السيارات الى اتجاة اليمين او اتجاة اليساراثناء السير العادى
اوتنحرف يمينا اويسارا عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل
وفى كلتا الحالتين تختلف الاسباب التى تؤدى الى انحراف السيارة​  اسباب الانحراف اثناء السير:6::6:​اولا الاطارات الكاوتش:14::14::14::14:
1-خلل فى ضغط الهواء داخل الاطار
لذلك يتم الكشف دوريا على ضطغ الهواء داخل الاطارت بواسطة مقياس نفخ الاطار
وطبقا للمقياس المحدد بمعرفة الشركة الصانعة للكاوتش او الاطار
ولا يخدعك مظهر الاطار الخارجى فقد يوحى اليك ان الضغط بداخلة سليما وهو عكس ذلك
2-وجود عيب داخلى فى تكوين الاطار:18::18::18::18::18:
ان انحراف حزام واحد فى بنيان الاطار عن مكانة يسبب انحراف السيارة
لان الحزام الذى ينحرف عن مكانة يخلق قوة جاذبية تطغى على قوة الدفع التى تجعل العجلة تسير فى خط مستقيم الى الامام
فتنحرف العجلة جهة احد الجانبين وبالتالى تنحرف السيارة فى اتجاة هذا الجانب
وجود مطاط زائد فى جانب من الاجناب اثناء عملية تصنيع الاطار 
وهذا يعمل على عدم اتزان الاطار فتلاحظ انحراف السيارة جة الثقل الموجود
بالاطار
وللتاكد من ان العيب الموجود يرجع الى عيب داخلى فى خامات الاطار او فى تكوينة
يتم تبديل للاطارات الامامية فاءذا قلت درجة الانحراف فى الاتجاة نفسة
دل ذلك على المشكلة سببها الاطارت
وهذا يؤدى الى الاحساس بان ركوب السيارة اصبح غير مريح بشكل ملحوظ
وعدم التمكن فى قيادة السيارة
فيجب تغيير الاطارات اوعمل ترصيص لها على الجهاز الخاص
بمركز الصيانة
3-استخدام اطارات غير مناسبة بالسيارة
الاطارات الغير مناسبة يمكن ان تسبب انحراف السيارة اى ان تركيب الاطار 
بمقياس اكبر او اصغر يؤدى الى انحراف السيارة

ثانيا ..مشكلات اجهزة التعليق:33::33::33:
1-عدم ضبط توازن العجلات اى زوايا العجل
وهى من الاسباب الشائعة لانحراف السيارة لذلك يجب ضبط زواية العجل
بالاجهزة الخاصة بذلك وطبقا لمقاسات الشركة المصممة للسيارة
2-ضعف السوست
فالسوست الضعيفة جدا تؤدى الى انحراف السيارة
لذلك يجب الكشف على السوست بالاضافة الى فحص ارتفاع السيارة
فاذا وجد فرق بين ارتفاع المقدمة والمواخرة يذيد عن نصف بوصة 
اوارتفاع جانب عن اخر فهذا يعنى وجود خلل كبير يؤدى الى الانحراف
ويجب عليك فحص او الكشف على السوست وتغييرها
وفي السيارات التى بها سوست ورقية يجب الكشف عليها لاحتمال 
وجود شريحة مكسورة بها او سائبة تحتاج الى ربط حاملها
3-وجود خلوص زائد فى مجموعة التعليق ورولمان البلى للعجل:83::83::83::83:
اذا زاد مقدار البوش او الخلوص فى وصلات مجموعة التوجية
والتعليق ادى الى انحراف السيارة الى احد الجانبين
ويمكن معرفة ذلك برفع مقدمة السيارة ثم الامساك بالعجلتين الاماميتين
ودفعهما الى الخارج او جذبهما الى الداخل معا فى توقيت واحد
فاذا كانت الحركة النسبية بينهما كبيرة 
دل ذلك على تاكل الوصلات او عدم ضبطهما 
اما اذا رجت العجلة وكان الاهتزاز او الرج زائد
او الخلوص يدل على تاكل رولمان البلى 
ويجب تغييرة
ثالثا--انحراف السيارة اثناء الفرامل:16::16::16::16:
عندما تنحرف السيارة الى احد الجانبين اثناء الضغط على
دواسة الفرامل يكون العيب فى جهاز الفرامل نفسة
لذا يتم الكشف على الفرامل الامامية اولا
ثم الكشف على الفرامل الخلفية
والتاكد من وضع احذية الفرامل والكشف على المساتر الرئيسية
والمساتر الفرعية
وضبط الخلوص فى الاربع عجلات
لان اذا اختلف الخلوص فى احد الجانبين
يؤدى الى انحراف السيارة
والكشف على زيت الفرامل واستئصال الهواء من دورة
الفرامل فى جميع العجل الامامى والخلفى ويجب عليك
 صيانة مجموعة الفرامل 

 انتهت:d:d:d:d
التوقيع
رفعت سلطان
لاتخف من بطون شبعت ثم جاعت:72::72:
 فمازال الخير باقى :56::56:

 واحزر من بطون جاعت ثم شيعت:5::5:
 فمازال الشح باقى فيها:15::15:











​


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري النظر في امر العروسه ( السياره ) >>> عزابي ايش نسوي ؟ ههههههههههههه


----------



## commander 15 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا على مجهودك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بالفعل معلومات هااامة 

مشكووووووووور أخ رفعت


----------



## commander 15 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

:81:وضبط الخلوص فى الاربع عجلات
لان اذا اختلف الخلوص فى احد الجانبين
يؤدى الى انحراف السيارة:81:
بس هذه العبارة اوقفتني وتحتاج توضيح


----------



## رفعت سلطان (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد على الاستاز/commander 15*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
توضيح عن ضبط الخلوص​نعلم تماما يااخى ان المقصود بالخلوص
هو خلوص الفرامل------وهو الفرق او المسافة بين التيل وطارة الفرامل
او طنابير الفرامل--------وهذا الخلوص يسمى مشوار التيل او يسمى
ايضا مشوار الفرامل----وهو يمنع تحميل التيل على طارة الفرامل
اثناء سير السيارة-----------اى يمنع الاحتكاك بين التيل والطارة اثناء سير السيارة
وهذا الخلوص يجب ان يكون موحدبين الاربع عجلات
حتى لايحدث تاثير فرملى فى جة دون الاخرى
مما يسبب انحراف او انزلاق السيارة


برجاء تكون وصلت المعلومة وارجو منك 
الرد 
وشكرا على المداخلة​


----------



## commander 15 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

رفعت سلطان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> توضيح عن ضبط الخلوص​نعلم تماما يااخى ان المقصود بالخلوص
> هو خلوص الفرامل------وهو الفرق او المسافة بين التيل وطارة الفرامل
> ...


المعلومة واصلة يابشمهندس 
بس انا اعتقد ان فرق الخلوص لا يؤثر في انحراف السيارة لأن الزيت عند ملامسة احد الجانبين لبطانة الطارة سوف يتجه الزيت مباشرة الى الجانب الآخر لدفع البطانة حتى لو كان الخلوص كبير
ولن يكون هناك كبح للكفرات قوي حتى تكون بطانة الجانبين ملامسة للطارة 
هذا ما اعتقده و الله اعلم :18:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى رفعت
ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس رفعت ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## adel_engi (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدً يابش مهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم رفعت سلطان ..

موضوع ممتاز .. وأسباب محددة ..
اشكر لك تفاعلك مع المواضيع.. 

والموضوع للتثبيت.

وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..


----------



## matadoor2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اود ان اسال مهند سنا الفاضل اليس هناك علا قه بين هذا الموضوع الشيق ونظامى(ebs - nbs)


----------



## brahim2222 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومة مهمة مشكور يا أخي رفعت


----------



## رفعت سلطان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم الرد على الاستاز الفاضل matadoor2*



matadoor2 قال:


> اود ان اسال مهند سنا الفاضل اليس هناك علا قه بين هذا الموضوع الشيق ونظامى(ebs - nbs)


شكرا على المداخلة
هل يااخى تقصد الفرامل التى تعمل بنظامeps 
هذا النظام عبارة عن وجود حساس بجوار طارة الفرامل يعمل على قياس عدد لفات الاطار وقياس قوة احتكاك الاطار باالارض بمعنى ان لكل اطار حساس
وكل حساس يتحكم فى كمية زيت الفرامل الخارج من المستر الفرعى الى تيل الفرامل
بمعنى نفترض وجود بقعة زيت على الطريق وهى تؤثر على اطار واحد فقط
هذا فى الفرامل العادية يسبب انزلاق للسيارة وانحرافها
اما مع وجود الحساس اومنظم دخول الزيت طبقا لعامل السرعة و الاحتكاك
يقلل من الانحراف والانزلاق


اخوك
رفعت سلطان
وارجو منك الرد
وششششششششششششششششششششكرا​


----------



## commander 15 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> المعلومة واصلة يابشمهندس
> بس انا اعتقد ان فرق الخلوص لا يؤثر في انحراف السيارة لأن الزيت عند ملامسة احد الجانبين لبطانة الطارة سوف يتجه الزيت مباشرة الى الجانب الآخر لدفع البطانة حتى لو كان الخلوص كبير
> ولن يكون هناك كبح للكفرات قوي حتى تكون بطانة الجانبين ملامسة للطارة
> هذا ما اعتقده و الله اعلم :18:


 
:59:


----------



## matadoor2 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا وتقديرا واحتراما على الرد
ثانيا اسف على الخطأ الغير متعمد فى مسمى ال(ُebs) والصواب (abs)


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## theazab (6 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات صحيحة و قيمة ينبغي أخذها فى الاعتبار بالفعل في حالة مواجهة هذا النوع من الأعطال:63:


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي جزاك الله خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة 

ولاكن عندي ملاحظة وهي .
انحرف السيارة وقت الضغط على الفرامل بسرعة متوسطة وعالية . سبب رايسي وهي السفايف كما يسموها 
لا اعرف اذا كانت عندكم تسمية اخرى لها . اذا كان احدا الاطارات الامامية السفايف فيها غير متوازنة او يمسك احد التواير والاخر لا يمسك يسبب لانحراف السيارة . 
والتجربة لها كيف تعرف ذلك تمشي في ارض رملية وتمسك فرامل ويبين معك التاير الذي يثبت .


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور صااحب الموضوع


----------



## ابوEYAD (11 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لك


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك

تحياتي


----------



## الأصيل2009 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي رفعت على هذا الشرح الجميل .......


----------



## محسن فرهود (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*انحراف السياره*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
معلومات مفيده بارك الله فيك وخصوصا عند مراجعه السياره قبل السفر


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا للمعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات التي تحقق الأما ن لنا


----------



## م.تاجو (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عيكم لو سمحت يا باش مهندس محمود جمال انا بدرس سيارات محتاج ل بحث عن زوايا العجل مع الرسم وعن اتزان السياره وتاثير زوايا العجل لو سمحتم المساعده


----------



## دموع المطر (8 يناير 2010)

شكراللموضوع
ويوجد اسباب الانحراف بعض التفصيل
1_زاوية الكاستر
2_الكامبر 
3_......


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك استاذ رفعت ولك تحياتي


----------



## ibrahemelamy (22 يناير 2010)

gameeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## madoshanta (30 يناير 2010)

shokrn


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Suliman1 (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور جدً يابش مهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
وجزاك الله الف خير

*مشكوريابش مهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك *
ويعطيك الف عافيه​


----------



## lamood1 (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الشماخ (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Edin Dzeko (20 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام كلامك الله ينور عليك 
مشاكل الإنحراف يمين أو شمال يجب التأكد من
1 - ضغط الإطارات والقيمه الصحيحه كما هو موجود على باب السياره الأمامى شمال أو كتيب تعريف السياره
2 - عدم ضبط زوايا العجل Toe angles
3 - تلف الكاوتش حيث ممكن أن يوجد عيب صناعه و يجب مراجعه توكيل السياره و توكيل الشركه المصنعه للكاوتش

إنحراف السياره عند الضغط على دواسه الفرامل أو إهتزاز طاره الدركسيون يكون غالبا لمشكله فى نظام الفرامل و يجب التأكد من
1- تيل الفرامل الأمامى + الطنابير ممكن أن تكون مموجه و يجب الخراطه أو التغيير إن لم يكن هناك سمك يسمح لإجراء الخراطه
2- تيل الفرامل الخلفى + الطنابير الخلفيه ممكن أن تكون مموجه و تحتاج للخراطه و إن لم يكن بها سمك مناسب يجب التغيير
3- زيت الفرامل ممكن يكون محتاج للتغيير أو يمكن أن يكون به هواء فيجب أخذ هواء من دائره الفرامل


----------



## العفيفي اليافعي (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكربم
وربما كان دلك من اهم واكثر الاعطال الشائعة


----------



## amin_shw (16 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى العزيز


----------

